
Disruptions: Facebook Users Ask, 'Where's Our Cut?' - marvinrmvista
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/05/disruptions-facebook-users-ask-wheres-our-cut/#h[]
======
paulhauggis
"owes me about $50"

By my calculations, you owe him $150. Why? It's not like Facebook has done no
work. The infrastructure and code required to allow you to poke, like, and
chat with your friends isn't something simple. Also, bandwidth isn't cheap.

In addition to all of this, Facebook is free. To even think that you would
deserve "a cut" is just another example of the entitlement mentality plaguing
society today.

